# Great RV Escapes discount membership



## Aardvark (Jun 5, 2015)

Found this outfit on the web, which advertises up to 50% discount on participating RV parks (for paid membership), but cannot find any parks that acknowledge this outfit. Is this legit? You can copy and paste this URL to the ad: ultimatervcamping.com/vslar-2.html


----------



## akjimny (Jun 7, 2015)

I did a quick Google search on this company and came up with their BBB rating of "D".  15 complaints.  Doesn't sound like anyone I would do business with.  Just my humble opinion.


----------



## C Nash (Jun 7, 2015)

We use Passport America and it has more than paid for itself.  You have to use it and really watch where you stay.  Some are not the best and as far as I know passport uses no system for rating.  Not for everbody.


----------

